# Les jeux dispos dans portages à ne pas manquer

## sorg

Mes respects du dimanche!

J'aimerai que vous citiez les jeux dispos sur gentoo qui siont vraiment bons , sur lequel vous passez de bons moments...

Comme çà brut de pomme je voit:

- nwn (RPG - Commercial)

- ET (FPS - Gratuit)

- UT2003 /2004-demo (FPS - Commercial)

- Frozen Bubble ( Arcade - Gratuit et Libre)

A vous de jouer !

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour  :Smile: 

j'ai testé le jeu  crack-attack un tetris-like tres prenant en mode 2 joueurs et aussi gltron sobre mais tres prenant.

Sinon en fps, ya bien sur le génial quake3 indémodable, RTCW, et je crois que half life est dispo.

Sinon jette un oeil dans les repertoires /usr/portage/games-* tu risque d'etre surpris  :Cool: 

A+

----------

## scout

dans les non fps, je suis fan de drod (pas très beau, mais principe EXCELLENT), et neverball.

Entre amis on se fait un neverputt ou un foobillard. Les parties de armagettron peuvent aussi être sympa

Sinon, y'a vendetta-test qui est absolument magnifique (j'ai déja joué a freelancer sous dows mais là c'est encore 10 fois plus beau !)

----------

## zdra

 *DomiX wrote:*   

>  et je crois que half life est dispo.

 

ohoh, si ça pouvais etre vrai... hélas HL n'existe pas en version linux native, dans portage on trouve de quoi hoster un server, mais pas jouer  :Sad: 

----------

## sorg

 *scout wrote:*   

> dans les non fps, je suis fan de drod (pas très beau, mais principe EXCELLENT), et neverball.
> 
> Entre amis on se fait un neverputt ou un foobillard. Les parties de armagettron peuvent aussi être sympa
> 
> Sinon, y'a vendetta-test qui est absolument magnifique (j'ai déja joué a freelancer sous dows mais là c'est encore 10 fois plus beau !)

 

Ayant adoré freelancer, j'ai voulu tester vendetta... helas... impossible de me loguer , il me met connection time out à chaque fois... j'ai pourtant pas de firewall   :Sad: 

----------

## ercete

tiens pour vendetta il faut s'inscrire sur un site... c'est gratuit ou bien c un jeu commercial ?

moi j'ai testé :

frozen-bubble: vite lassant en 1 joueur, mortellement drole à 2  :Smile: 

tuxkart: pas terrible à mon gout mais l'idée est sympa (mariokart like)

tuxpuck: pour le délire  :Smile:   c'est un jeu avec une table lisse et un palais de hockey

----------

## navidson

tuxpuck jaime bien mais un peu limité;quelqun en connait dautres dans le genre (le seul que je me souvienne date de mon CPC 6128....ché plus le nom)

sinon jai trouve dernierement  shootingstar , pas encore dans portage ....

----------

## ercete

le seul que je connaisse bien (ormis q3 et rtcw) c frozen-bubble

les deux tux c'est ce que j'ai eu le temps d'emerger aujourd'hui

et je rajoute : supertux 

qui est entrenu par l'ami zdra si je me trompe pas  :Smile: 

un clone de supermario mais encore en développement

sinon comme gros jeux vraiment denses je citerai les mêmes que les autres

neverwinternights

quake3 & mods 

return to castle wolfenstein

mais je n'y ai joué que sous windows  :Confused: 

----------

## scout

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> tiens pour vendetta il faut s'inscrire sur un site... c'est gratuit ou bien c un jeu commercial ?

 

C'est gratuit ... il me semble que tu peux même mettre un email bidon, et que cela ne sert qu'a la récupération de l'executable, mais je ne suis plus sur.

La vraie question est : est ce que c'est libre ?

----------

## DuF

crack-attack !!!!!!!!

----------

## nuts

personne a tester vegastrike?

car comme j ai bien aime freelancer, je me suis dit chouette un shoot spacial.

cependant moi dans vegastrike j ai l impression de ne pas bouger. je peux pas me rapprocher des planete etc...

sinon je vais tester vendetta

----------

## zdra

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> l
> 
> et je rajoute : supertux 
> 
> qui est entrenu par l'ami zdra si je me trompe pas 
> ...

 

 :Cool: 

faudrais que je prense à faire un ebuild qd yaura une version +/- jouable  :Smile: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

Si si, j'ai vaguement essayé Vegastrike.

Mais déjà rien que le temps de démarrage m'a fait peur, et l'ergonomie du machin m'a laissé dubitatif.

Sinon, j'ai joué à RTCW sous Linux. Très chouette. Sauf que pour le mode single player, il faut récupérer les fichiers de données sur une installation faite sous Windows, ils ne sont pas directement accessible depuis le CD. C'est quand même con de devoir avoir Windows pour jouer sous Linux  :Sad: 

Sinon, j'ai essayé lbreakout2, un casse-brique qui passe un peu le temps, mais qui commence à me porter sur les nerfs.

Edit : vu neverball dans ce thread, fais emerge neverball, testé : première impression positive.

----------

## ghoti

 *nuts wrote:*   

> cependant moi dans vegastrike j ai l impression de ne pas bouger. je peux pas me rapprocher des planete etc...

 

Normal, c'est en temps réel et ça peut prendre des milliers d'années pour atteindre une étoile ...

Mais il y a heureusement une fonction d'accélération du temps, si t'es pressé  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## darjeeling

Moi je vous suggère kiki, petit jeux de casse-tête 3d (OpenGL).

*  games-puzzle/kiki

      Latest version available: 0.9.0

      Latest version installed: 0.9.0

      Size of downloaded files: 2,909 kB

      Homepage:    http://kiki.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Fun 3D puzzle game using SDL/OpenGL

      License:     public-domain

Sympa côté visuel, niveau de complexité intéressant et semble assez stable...

Bonne partie!  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

+1 pour frozzen-bubble (j'ajouterai que monkey-bubble est prometteur aussi, vivement le mode réseau qui marche et l'intégration au bundle "gnome-games" histoire qu'il devienne très populaire), idem pour crackattack. 

Sinon j'ai bon espoir encore en Pingus, le lemmings-like, qui est vraiment super bien léché mais auquel il manque maintenant des niveaux... (dans l'état actuel, il fait plus office de démo que de jeu vu qu'il est torché en moins d'une heure, et encore, si vous êtes perfectionnistes).

J'ai passé pas mal de temps aussi à une période sur KoboDeluxe, c'est bien tripant quand on commence vraiment à jouer en prenant des risques et en fonçant dans le tas... Je l'ai fini, mais j'avoue que j'ai dû patcher un des tous derniers niveaux pour ça.   :Embarassed: 

Sinon, ma mention très spéciale va à jump'n'bump, absolument mortel à deux ou trois sur la même machine, ou éventuellement en réseau (si ça intérresse qlq'un, je dois avoir dans un coin un ebuild pour installer les qlqs centaines de décor qu'on trouve sur je sais plus quel site web).

Et dans un tout autre genre, cgoban + gnugo quand j'ai envie d'être humilié par l'intelligence de ma machine, et éventuellement cgoban2 pour me prendre des roustes par des vrais gens sur le web.

----------

## kernelsensei

Moi j'aime bien  games-arcade/koules qui est assez unique en son genre ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Doudou

Mes Jeux sous Gentoo:

- Quake1 (ils ont refait les texture et les transparence, c tres cholie!!  :Smile: )

- Quake2 en mod Kick ou CTC (la lib SDL est un bonheure pour les souries 8 boutons)

- RTCW (Mode solo sympa mais terrible en équipe. Il marche mieux chez moi sous linux : moins de perte de config ou de probleme de combinaison de touche).

-ET (pour essayé mais. C'est sympa mais je prefere RTCW  :Wink: )

-Demo de UT2K3 et UT2K4 (Ca c du jeux qui défoule)

Voila, j'aimerais vraiment avoir un bon jeux de voiture mais ca peine a venir...

----------

## scout

Ah sinon j'avais oublié : freedroidRPG, un jeu de role avec tux dans le rôle principal ... très marrant au début, un peu chiant après.

Sinon ils ont eu apparement des problèmes avec vendetta récemment mais là je viens d'essayer, le serveur est up & running    :Cool: 

----------

## tristure

Ce que je ne comprends pas avec les quake qu'il y a dans portage c'est s'il faut posséder l'original des jeux pour y jouer ou pas? En gros si j'emerge quake 2 (ou je ne sais plus quel est le nom du package), ça fonctionne ou pas?

----------

## cylgalad

Pour quake1 et quake2, seules les sources sont disponibles, pour quake3 c'est pire, pas de sources (vivement doom3 ?). Donc oui il faut les "originaux" pour avoir les niveaux.

----------

## scout

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> pour quake3 c'est pire, pas de sources (vivement doom3 ?). Donc oui il faut les "originaux" pour avoir les niveaux.

 

Oui, tu emerge quake 3 et y'a juste un fichier à copier depuis une install ou le cd: le gros pak0.pk3

----------

## theturtle123

si vous voulez vous vidanger l'estomac je vous conseille kiki the nano bot

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ultraViolet

Moi j'aime bien Chromium, qui n'a pas encore été cité. C'est un peu répétitf mais bon... sinon la plupart du temps je joue avec les jeux psx via epsxe....

----------

## DaiKo

Enemy territoy,

Chromium,

frozzen bubble

UT2004 (commercial  :Sad:  )

Never Winter Night + Extension (qui tourne +mieux que sous windows)

et Crack Attack !!!

----------

## halucard

Faut pas oublier les Serious Sam.

----------

## dabear

Ne pas oublier gl-117 dans games-simulation/ super bon jeu d'avion un peu primaire nivo texture mais deja un bon debut pour du libre ^^

----------

